# [KERNEL] problem z załadowaniem modułu 8139too

## smtribal

Po wpisaniu 

#modprobe 8139too

pokazuje mi sie taka wiadomo�ć:

/lib/modules/2.4.24-xfs-r3/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parametrs, including invalid I0 or IRQ parametrs.

     You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.24-xfs-r3/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.24-xfs-r3/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.24-xfs-r3/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: insmod 8139too failed

Nie wiem o co chodzi!!! Prosze o pomoc!!!!!!!!

arsen_edit: Zmiana tytułu wątka i jednoczesne usnięcie z tytułu wątka wykrzykników, to nie czateria by takich znaków używać.

----------

## Raku

a jaką masz kartę sieciową?

----------

## smtribal

 *raku wrote:*   

> a jaką masz kartę sieciową?

 

INTEL TX PRO 10/100 uklad GD82559!!!!

----------

## Xax

No cos mi sie nie wydaje aby modul 8139too obslugiwal taka karte sieciowa. Byc moze dlatego sie burzy ze nie moze znalezc wlasciwego urzadzenia   :Laughing: 

Zgaduje, ze predzej e100 by sobie poradzil (pod warunkiem ze jest skompilowany jako modul). Znajdziesz go w opcjach kernela (mozesz wkompilowac) lub ... esearch e100.

PS Zgaduje, bo nie mam takiej karty ale byc moze sie nie myle.

----------

## Raku

 *smtribal wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   a jaką masz kartę sieciową? 
> 
> INTEL TX PRO 10/100 uklad GD82559!!!!

 

a po co próbujesz załadowac moduł 8139too?

PS mam nadzieję, że moja sygnaturka się poprawnie uaktualniła   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## smtribal

Racja inne moduły podchodza!!!

Po za tym zle skonfigurowany kernel!!! Był to kernel z płyty sam go nie kompilowalem!!!

Wrzuciłem teraz kernel 2.6.3 i mam kolejny problem !!!

Po reboocie kiedy klikam go w LILO pokazuje sie napis ze zaczyna bootowac kernela a po chwili zaczyna mi rebootowac kompa!!!!!!!

Rece opadaj !!!!!

HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## arsen

albo sobie jaja z forum i jego userów robisz albo nie wiem co mysleć.... nie używaj wykrzykników człowieku,  po raz ostatni pisze ci że to nie czateria.

----------

## smtribal

Po napisaniu poprzedniego postu dopiero zobaczylem twoja uwage

KONIEC z !

----------

## Xax

 *Quote:*   

> Nie używałeś nigdy linuksa? NIE WYBIERAJ GENTOO !!!!

 

Dobre jako haslo przewodnie tego forum. Chcialbym koszulke z takim napisem   :Laughing: 

Choc bylem przeciwnikiem takiego myslenia zaczynam zmieniac swoje podejscie.

----------

## psycepa

ja tez ja tez ja tez chce jedna  :Smile: 

a do tego zdjecie z serii " bo zawracalem dupe adminowi"  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lazy_bum

@smtribal

Przeczytaj najpierw to co psycepa i arsen linkują w sygnaturkach...

PS. Nie chce żeby to brzmiało jakbym się wywyższał, ale przypomina mi to lekko klimatem forum na gentoo.pl... /-:

----------

## smtribal

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> @smtribal
> 
> Przeczytaj najpierw to co psycepa i arsen linkują w sygnaturkach...
> 
> PS. Nie chce żeby to brzmiało jakbym się wywyższał, ale przypomina mi to lekko klimatem forum na gentoo.pl... /-:

 

ok ,a teraz pomozcie

zobaczcie moj przedostatni POST.

----------

## Xax

 *smtribal wrote:*   

> Racja inne moduły podchodza
> 
> Po za tym zle skonfigurowany kernel!!! Był to kernel z płyty sam go nie kompilowalem
> 
> Wrzuciłem teraz kernel 2.6.3 i mam kolejny problem 
> ...

 

Masz na mysli ten ? (!! zostaly przefiltorwane  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> Po za tym zle skonfigurowany kernel

 

Moze nadal jest w tym stadium.

Spojzyj jeszcze raz w konfiguracje jajka, sproboj go zrobic genkernelem.

----------

## smtribal

To nie jest ten sam kernel co pisalem o tych modulach ale calkiem inny 

2.6.3 ktorego sam kompilowalem

----------

## n0rbi666

starszego kernela nie było ? 2.6.14 jest stable ...

a co do problemu : widać czegoś nie wkompilowałeś, może jest kernel panic, albo oops ! więcej szczególów ...

----------

